
Facebook's Little Red Book - bbx
http://officeofbenbarry.com/project/facebooks-little-red-book
======
fasteo
Quite different from THE red book [1]

>>> Jung initially recorded his "visions", or "fantasies, or "imaginations"

Maybe not that different after all.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Book_(Jung)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Book_\(Jung\))

------
dguerri
Wow. This is gold. I find it extremely motivational as it contains concepts
that I have always believed in.

